# خيمة الاجتماع بالصور



## asmicheal (6 يوليو 2009)

*


خيمة الاجتماع بالصور (سفر الخروج ) 

ما زلنا في محطة برية سيناء، حيث رأينا الحدث الأول، وهو صعود موسى لجبل سيناء وأخذ الوصايا العشر (الناموس) وبعض الأحكام. والآن نأتي لأمر آخر وهو: خيمة الاجتماع.

على جبل سيناء، ولمدة أربعين نهارًا وأربعين ليلة، رأى موسى أجمل منظر لأجمل خيمة بكل تفصيلاتها. ثم نزل، فصنعها ونصبها في برية سيناء، وبعد ذلك رافقتهم كل الرحلة.





الغرض من صنعها
قال الرب لموسى «فيصنعون لي مقدسًا لأسكن في وسطهم» (خروج25: 8). وأيضًا لتكون مكان اقتراب الإنسان أمام الله، لتقديم العبادة له. والخيمة، بكل أجزائها، رمز للرب يسوع المكتوب عنه «والكلمة صار جسدًا وحلّ بيننا (نصب خيمته وسطنا)» (يوحنا1: 14). ولأهمية الخيمة ذُكرت ثلاث مرات في سفر الخروج من ص15 إلى ص40.






المواد المستخدمة ومدلولاتها

1- الذهب (يُقدَّر بـ1300كجم)؛ ويرمز للاهوت المسيح.
2- الفضة (تُقدَّر بـ 4500كجم)؛ وترمز لفداء المسيح.
3- النحاس (يُقدَّر بـ 3600كجم)؛ يصوِّر الدينونة التي احتملها المسيح على الصليب.
4- الاسمانجوني (ولونه أزرق سماوي)؛ رمز للمسيح كابن الإنسان، الذي نزل من السماء.
5- الأرجوان (كان يُصنع منه لباس الأباطرة الرومان)؛ رمز للمسيح ملك الملوك.
6- القرمز (كان يُصنع منه لبس الملوك)؛ صورة للمسيح كملك إسرائيل.
7- البوص المبروم (الكتان النقي) وخشب السنط (خشب لا يسوّس)؛ رمز لناسوت المسيح القدوس الذي بلا عيب.
8- شعر المعزى (كان يُصنع منه لباس الأنبياء قديمًا)؛ رمز للمسيح كالنبي.
9- جلود تخس (حيوان يحتمل وجلده ليس جميلاً)؛ صورة لنظرة العالم للمسيح «لا صورة له ولا جمال» (إشعياء53: 2).
10- جلود كباش محمَّرة (مصبوغ باللون الأحمر)؛ رمز لطاعة المسيح حتى الموت.






تقسيم خيمة الاجتماع

تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام:-
































أولاً: الدار الخارجية



يحيط بها سور من الأعمدة والقماش الأبيض (بوص مبروم) مستطيل الشكل (100×50 ذراع)، بارتفاع 5 أذرع. ويدخله عامة الشعب، من الباب الوحيد، والذي يرمز للمسيح القائل «أنا هو الباب. إن دخل بي أحد فيخلص. ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى» (يوحنا10: 9). وكان الباب مصنوعًا من القماش لسهولة الدخول منه، وهويكلّمنا عن الحصول على الخلاص المجاني بالإيمان بالمسيح. وبالدار قطعتان هما:

1- مذبح النحاس:


أول ما يراه الداخل للخيمة. مذبح وذبائح تُحرَق ونار تَحرِق. وهذه صورة للصليب، حيث نزلت نيران عدالة الله علي المسيح، فاحتملها، وأنهى عليها، وعبرت الدينونة عن المؤمن به.



2- المرحضة النحاسية: 

إناء من النحاس به ماء ليغسل الكهنة أياديهم وأرجلهم قبل دخول القدس. صورة لكلمة الله التي تُنقّي وتُطهّر المؤمن من كل أدناس البرية ليكون مهيأً للشركة مع الرب. والقطعتان (المذبح والمرحضة) يمكن أن نراهما في القول «أحب المسيح أيضًا الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه لأجلها (المذبح)، لكي يقدِّسها مُطهِّرًا إياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة (المرحضة) » (أفسس5: 25، 26).




ثانيًا: القدس



كان يدخله الكهنة فقط. ويسمَّى، هو وقدس الأقداس، بالمسكن، المكوَّن من ألواح من الخشب، مُغشّاة بالذهب، ومُغطى بأربعة أغطية هي: الشُقق الجميلة، وشعر المعزى، وجلود الكباش المحمَّرة، وجلود التخس. ويوجد بالقدس ثلاثة أجزاء هي:

1- مائدة خبز الوجوه: 













مصنوعة من خشب السنط المغشّى بالذهب، ويوضع عليها اثنا عشر رغيفًا يأكلهم الكهنة (عند تغييرهم كل سبت) في مكان مقدس. صورة للمسيح كطعام شعبه، ككهنة يخدمون في القدس.





2- المنارة:


مصنوعة من الذهب النقي (حوالي 45كجم). لها سبع شُعَب لإضاءة القدس. وهي ترمز لكمال المسيح كالنور الحقيقي «أنا هو نور العالم». وأيضًا ترمز للمؤمنين «أنتم نور العالم».




3- مذبح البخور: 


مصنوع من الخشب المغشّى بالذهب. وهو رمز للمسيح الذي أسلم نفسه لأجلنا قربانا وذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة (أفسس5: 2)؛ فوضع لنا الأساس لاقترابنا إلى الله مقدّمين سجودًا وتسبيحًا وصلاةً وحمدًا، وكلها ذبائح مقبولة عند الله كروائح بخور عطر.






ثالثًا قدس الأقداس: 

وكان يدخله رئيس الكهنة فقط، مرة واحدة كل سنة، في يوم الكفارة. وفيه يوجد التابوت مكان سكنى الله. والتابوت ينقسم إلى جزئين:

































1- صندوق من الخشب المُغشّى بالذهب موضوع به ثلاثة أشياء:

أ. لوحي الشهادة: صورة للمسيح الذي حفظ الناموس كاملاً «وشريعتك في وسط أحشائي».
ب. قسط ذهبي فيه المن: تذكارًا لإعالة الله للشعب كل رحلة البرية.
ج. عصا هارون: رمز لقيامة المسيح كرئيس كهنة لمعونة شعبه.




2- غطاء التابوت أو كرسي الرحمة:



مصنوع من الذهب ومثبَّت عليه كروبان وكان يُرَش عليه الدم في يوم الكفارة العظيم.




منقووووووووووووووووووول 
_______________


ترتيلة رائعة تلخص خيمة الاجتماع 

اوبريت اطلق شعبى 

لكورال الانبا رويس

ابني يا موسى الخيمة في هذا المكان
لأَن الرب سيسكن فيها مع الانسان




(1)- زي ما علمتك قسمها 3 أجزاء من الأساس

فيها الدار الخارجية /والقدس / وقدس الأقداس







(2)- في الدار: : مذبح / محرقات رمزٌ لذبيحة الفداء
وكمان /مرحضة من نحاس شرط الداخل دم وماء






(3)- أما القدس :ففيها ثلاثة مائدة خُبز الوجُوه
تعلن أن الرب سيُشبع كل من سيأكلوه






(4)- فيها المنارة الذهبية كالرب نور البشرية
وفيها مذبح البخور رمز العبادة اليومية




(5)- أما في قدس الأقداس تضع تابوت العهد هناك
حيث سينزل رب المجد بكل بهاءه للقياك





(6)- يعني الخيمة بكل ما فيها هِي كنيسة عهد جديد 
وكل مؤمن يصبح هيكل يسكن فيه الرب أكيد









منقووووووووووووووووووووووووول*


----------



## candy shop (6 يوليو 2009)

موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااااائع

شكرااااااااااااا لتعبك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل اوووووى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (7 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل  جدا جدا جدا جدا

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

ويباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2009)

جميل ورائع  يا اسميشال

شكراااااا على المعلومات المهمة 

والصور الجميلة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mero_engel (9 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسي علي المعلومات الجميله *
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ROMMEL (15 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يعوضك كل خير


----------

